# Dock 2D à gauche transparent...help



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

Bon voilà, 
mon dock est à gauche en bas à l'aide de Onyx, je l'avais rendu transparent avec l'astuce de Phil et maintenant je voudrais lui remettre un fond noir et je n'ay arrive pas, n'y avec CandyBar, n'y avec une autre astuce, pouvez vous m'aider ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Ici, il y a un désinstalleur.


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici, il y a un désinstalleur.




Merci de ta réponse, mais ce lien est fait pour Leopard et je suis sous SL.

Ne saurais tu pas ce qu'il faut mettre dans Dock ressources pour rendre le dock 2D noir ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Scurve-sm.png (fond du "plancher" de votre dock), scurve-m.png (4 versions du "plancher" small, medium, large, x-large), scurve-l.png, scurve-xl.png.

Frontline.png (la tranche du dock).


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Scurve-sm.png (fond du "plancher" de votre dock), scurve-m.png (4 versions du "plancher" small, medium, large, x-large), scurve-l.png, scurve-xl.png.
> 
> Frontline.png (la tranche du dock).



Vu OK, merci !


----------

